# hello



## Lachoween King (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey all, Just dropping in to introduce myself as a new member.Love this place.My wife is already a member,so it just made sense for me to join. Anyway,just wanted to let you all know my wife and I run a website,please feel free to visit the site and sign our guestbook.We welcome your comments. WWW.LACHOWEENHAUNT.COM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Lachoween King!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome - we're glad to have you!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

hOOOWLDY
I always say the family that haunts together stays together


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great to have you Lachoween King!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

hello and welcome!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Lachoween King, glad to see another couple on the forum. What's your wife's tag?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. That's a great looking haunt you have.


----------



## Lachoween King (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you to all those who welcomed me to the forum.I look forward to talking to you all again,and picking your brain for ideas on our yard haunt.


----------



## Lachoween King (Jan 5, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Welcome Lachoween King, glad to see another couple on the forum. What's your wife's tag?


Thanks for the welcome, my wife is Lachoween.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Lachoween King said:


> Thank you to all those who welcomed me to the forum.I look forward to talking to you all again,and picking your brain for ideas on our yard haunt.


Welcome, always good to meet a fellow Buckeye. Nice website. If you like picking people's brains, you've come to the right place.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Lachoween (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome Honey, figured I better give you my official welcome, glad you finally decided to join me here!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome LK


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome, glad to see that you jioned the dark side


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi and a great welcome also in this forum 

Silvia


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

